# Rennrad 58er Rahmenhöhe Corratec Race Tech Hydro



## Miko-LTS (11. April 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230961524683

bei Sofortkaufwunsch gerne auch telefonisch melden unter
0177 5102650

dachte so an ca 400

Artikelstandort ist Berlin

gruss Maik

ps. Die Auktion läuft erst ab morgen Abend 21 uhr an:

Gewicht ca 9,3 Kilo mit Personenwaage gemessen

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Rahmen:_ RaceTech Biometric  light hydroformed TechnologieAluminium 7005
_Größe_ 58 cm
_Farbe_ poliertsilber/blau
_Gabel_ zzyxz Aluminium, 1 1/8"
_Schaltwerk_ Shimano Ultegra (vorn 2 hinten 10)
_Umwerfer_ Shimano Ultegra
_Schalthebel_ Shimano Ultegra
_Bremshebel_ Shimano Ultegra
_Bremsen_ Shimano Ultegra
_Kettenradgarnitur_ ZZYZX Road 50/34 (Compact  Drive)
_Innenlager_ FSA BB 9400 ST ISIS-Drive
_Pedale_ Look Delta
_Kassette_ Shimano Ultegra
_Kette_ Shimano Ultegra
_Felgen_ zzyzx LXR
_Reifen_ Michelin vorn Conti hinten
_Speichen_ DT Champion 1.8
_Steuersatz_ FSA #9
_Sattelstütze_ zzyzx Alu 27,2x300
_Sattel_ SanMarco SKN
_Sattelklemme_ zzyzx[/FONT]


----------

